# Illinois Gun Control



## Vin

So I just moved to Illinois a few months ago. I don't care for it much, however, some cool things are happening.

The NRA and the ISRA both sued the state for 2nd amendment violations. They won, and the state has only a few weeks left to come up with a concealed carry plan and/or implement it. 

The downside is, you need a FOID card to carry. My curiosity has peaked, as I think there will be a LOT of arrests if people accidentally print while carrying. 

What are your thoughts? Is it better to wait a year and see how this plays out before carrying?


----------



## havasu

Illinois? Weren't you near MoValley, So Cal?


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> Illinois? Weren't you near MoValley, So Cal?


A lot has changed since you stopped trolling the "room." 

I moved to Illinois back in October. Work was going to lay me off because they closed the office. So I moved to the corporate office here in Chicago. 

:nuts: right? :freakout:


----------



## havasu

I still troll, but don't recognize 10% of the folks in there. 

Chicago, huh? Do you have the mandatory picture of Oprah on the wall?


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> I still troll, but don't recognize 10% of the folks in there.
> 
> Chicago, huh? Do you have the mandatory picture of Oprah on the wall?


No sir! I will never conform to their beliefs here. This is a strange land my friend, very strange.


----------



## glock26USMC

Sorry about your move to Chicago


----------



## Vin

glock26USMC said:


> Sorry about your move to Chicago


Thank you. Me too.  Problem is, my life loves it. But it is beautiful out here.


----------



## Hydrashoks

Chicago will end up as detroit.

Lock yourself in your basement for a year. Then you'll be safe.

It's up to you. 

I'd rather have the option of using a gun when needing it then not.

Some folks let the governments laws rule them. They find that sacrificing Liberty for security is OK. Fact is, there isn't security provided by the government in Chicago, is there? Look at the gun involved crime in one of the strongest gun control areas.

It is Chicago, after all isn't it?


----------



## Vin

Hydrashoks said:


> Chicago will end up as detroit.
> 
> Lock yourself in your basement for a year. Then you'll be safe.
> 
> It's up to you.
> 
> I'd rather have the option of using a gun when needing it then not.
> 
> Some folks let the governments laws rule them. They find that sacrificing Liberty for security is OK. Fact is, there isn't security provided by the government in Chicago, is there? Look at the gun involved crime in one of the strongest gun control areas.
> 
> It is Chicago, after all isn't it?


You make some valid points. I honestly don't think I could sacrifice prison time for carrying "illegally" vs. waiting. 

The unfortunate thing is, the time I need it I probably won't have it.


----------



## glock26USMC

Vin said:


> You make some valid points. I honestly don't think I could sacrifice prison time for carrying "illegally" vs. waiting.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is, the time I need it I probably won't have it.


There is alot of truth to that statement, and that is what is the worst feeling, not having it, and needing it


----------



## Vin

glock26USMC said:


> There is alot of truth to that statement, and that is what is the worst feeling, not having it, and needing it


Precisely. And I am an honest, hard working, sane man. So I guess in my brain, the right for government to tell me I can't protect myself unless they say it's okay is asinine to me. I know how to use it and I respect the life and property of other people. 

Here's my view point. The criminals are going to tuck all day, everyday. They are going to pull it out and kill someone, and no one will know they had it. So why can't I carry everyday to protect myself from them. It's simple logic, I don't know why the government can't see that. 

Part of me just wants to carry it anyway, but if my life were ever in danger and it was used, the legal ramifications would be bad for me.


----------



## Shooter

I'm sorry you guys are having to fight that battle. 

I live in one of the most well armed states in the nation and we have little to no issue with gun violence as a whole. A well armed society is a polite society.


----------

